# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Türk milletini aptal yerine koyuyorlar!

## bozok

*Türk milletini aptal yerine koyuyorlar!*



PKK ile masaya oturdukları gerçeğini inkar edip ardından ğİktidar değil devlet görüştüğ diyen Başbakanğa ğDaha neler var da şimdilik açıklamayalımğ diyen müzakereciler eklendi!..

*Tayyip Erdoğan* *Müzakereleri ortaya çıkaran Bahçeliğye hakaret yağdırmıştı*
AKP-PKK müzakerelerinin deşifre olmasıyla başlayan süreç, farklı hedefleri olan toplum mühendisliği çabalarını da afişe etti. MHP lideri Bahçeliğnin duyurduğu müzakereleri önce inkar eden ve hakaret yağdıran Başbakan, daha sonra ğDevlet görüştüğ diye kabullendi.

*şerafettin Elçi*
*PKKğya ğözerklikğ önerisini protokolle Hakan Fidan getirdi*
MİTği de aşan en üst düzey görüşmeler oldu. Fidanğın PKKğya sunduğu protokolde özerklik vardı. Eğitim, protokolle yerel yönetime bırakılacağı için sorun kendiliğinden çözülecek, ana dil Kürtçe olacaktı. Seçim öncesi gelen protokolde ücalanğa ev hapsi de vardı.

*Aysel Tuğluk
**Görüşmeler 2006ğda başladı, mahremiyete sadık kalıp sustum...* 
PKK-devlet görüşmelerinden haberdarım. 2006ğda başlayan görüşmeler Temmuz 2011ğe dek sürdü. Tam pratik adım atma noktasında tıkandı. Tüm bu süreçlerin kimi tutanak ve raporları da halen mevcuttur. üözüm çabalarına saygı duyup mahremiyete sadık kaldım.

*Murat Karayılan
**Başbakan görüşmeyi gizlemeye çalışarak doğrusunu yapmadı*
ERDOğAN görüşmeyle ilgili bazı konuları gizledi. Madem ki basına sızdırıldı; devlet mi görüştü hükümet mi tartışması yerine gerçekleri halka anlatmak daha doğru olurdu. Biz sürecin detaylarını daha fazla açıklamayacağız. Bunu Türk devleti yapmalıydı.

*Millete utanmadan yalan söylemişler*
PKK-MİT görüşmesinden vatandaş haricinde herkesin haberi olduğu ortaya çıktı. şerafettin Elçi, terör örgütene özerklik bile önerildiğini iddia etti.

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, önce PKK ile görüşmediğini söyledi. MİT-PKK görüşmesinin ses kaydı internete düşünce bu kez ğDevlet adına PKK ile görüşmeler yapılabilirğ diyerek PKK ile masaya oturan MİT Müsteşarı Hakan Fidanğı kendisinin görevlendirdiğini kabul etti. Diyarbakır Milletvekili Milletvekili şerafettin Elçi de PKK ve bebek katili ücalan ile sadece MİTğin değil daha üst düzey bürokratların da görüştüğünü söyledi. Kısacası MİT-PKK görüşmesini bir sürü kişi biliyordu ve ğGörüşme yokğ denilerek millete hiç utanmadan yalan söylenmiş. Elçi, MİT Müsteşarı Hakan Fidanğın PKKğya sunduğu protokolde şimdi BDPğnin uygulatmak istediği ğözerklikğ in de bulunduğunu iddia etti. Fidanğın önerisine göre protokol sonucunda eğitim hizmetleri yerel yönetimlere bırakılacağı için Doğuğda anadil olarak Kürtçe kullanılacakmış. 

*Kandilğe götürdü*
Tarafğtan Neşe Düzelğe konuşan şerafettin Elçi, ğMüzakereler MİTğten daha da üst düzeye çıkmıştı. Devletin en üstteki bazı sivil bürokratları ücalanğla görüştüler. ücalan, ğBu protokolü Kandilğe götürün, o da görsün ve onaylasın ğ dedi. MİTğin kendisi protokolü Kandilğe götürdü. Yani herhangi bir PKKğlı aracılığıyla oraya gitmedi. Doğrudan devlet tarafından götürüldü. Kandil de bu protokolü uygun gördü. Ancak ücalanğın önerisi şuydu. Kandil bunu onayladıktan sonra, Başbakan da imzalasın. Başbakan protokolü onaylamadığ dedi. Elçi, MİT-PKK görüşmelerine katılan dönemin Başbakanlık Müsteşarı, şimdiki MİT Müsteşarı Hakan Fidanğın BDPğnin uygulatmak istediği ğözerklikği PKKğya protokolün bir maddesi olarak önerdiğini de ileri sürdü. Elçi, ğHakan Fidan, PKK ile yapılan görüşmelerde Kürtlerin kırmızı çizgisi olan anadille eğitim meselesinin yerel yönetimlere verilecek özerklikle kendiliğinden çözüleceğini söyledi. Fidan, PKKğyla görüşmede, ğBu protokollerin sonucunda nasılsa orası özerk bölge olacak. Eğitim hizmetleri de dahil olmak üzere, merkezi yönetimin yetkileri yerel yönetimlere ve valilere devredilecekğ diyor. Yani eğitim politikasının belirlenmesi, okullardaki müfredat, öğretmenlerin tayini özerk bölgelere devredilecek. Vilayet de belediyeler de bu bölgelerde okullar açabilecek, hangi dili kullanacaklarına onlar karar verecek. Türkiyeğde eğitim politikası tamamen değişecek. Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı, Talim Terbiye Dairesi, tevhid-i tedrisat diye bir şey kalmayacakğ diye konuştu. 

*Bebek katiline ev hapsi*
BDP milletvekillerinin hepsinin değil ama üst düzeyde birkaç kişinin de protokolden haberdar olduğunu belirten Elçi şunları söyledi: ğSeçimin hemen arifesindeydi. Bize, ğBöyle bir protokol hazırlanmış, bunun onayı bekleniyorğ dendi. üç ana noktada toplanan bir protokoldü bu. Eğitim dahil Kürtlerin haklarının tanınmasını içeriyordu. Ki zaten anadille eğitimi kapsamayan herhangi bir anlaşma yapılamaz Kürtlerle devlet arasında. 

Bu protokolün içinde, anadille eğitimin yanı sıra, Kürt kimliğine anayasal güvence sağlanması, Kürtlerin özyönetime, yani BDPğnin demokratik özerklik dediği bir statüye kavuşması ve ücalanğın ev hapsine çıkarılması da vardı. Ben bu protokolü görünce, ğDevlet bu protokolü asla imzalamaz.ğ

*Aysel Tuğluk: Osloğdaki görüşmelerden haberdardım*
DTK Eş Başkanı Aysel Tuğluk, Tarafğta yayımlanan mektubunda PKK ile devlet arasında yapılan Oslo görüşmelerinden haberdar olduğunu açıkladı. Görüşmelerin 2006 yılında başladığını belirten Tugluk, ğTüm bu süreçlerin kimi tutanak ve raporları da halen mevcutturğ dedi. Tuğluk, mektubunda, ğBarış ve çözüm çabalarına saygı duyarak, görüşmelerin de mahremiyetine sadık kalarak kendi yaklaşımlarımı ve argümanlarımı izah etmeye çalışacağımğ ifadelerini kullandı. Aysel Tuğluk, şöyle devam etti. ğ2011 Temmuzğuna kadar devam eden görüşme süreci hem aktörleriyle hem de niteliğiyle kimi değişimlere de uğramıştır. Bazı dostların aracılık etmesiyle, Türkiyeğde DTP üzerinden başlayan bu süreç zamanla Kürt hareketinin temsilcileriyle ve en nihayetinde İmralı ile muhatap olunmasıyla doğru bir seyir izlemiştir. Türkiye, Avrupa,Güney alanı ve İmralı ile sürdürülen bu görüşmeleri bilinen ekip ve genelde aynı perspektifle gerçekleştiriliştir. Burada önemli dönemeç 2010 Temmuz tarihiyle birlikte görüşme heyetine, siyasi iradenin temsilcisinin de katılımıdır. Eğer nitelikli görüşmeden bahsedilecekse bunun miladı söz konusu tarihtir. Hem eş başkanlık sıfatım hem de İmralığya gidip-gelme imkanı vesilesiyle son beş yıllık sürecin özü hakkında bilgi sahibiyim. üokça tartışılan Oslo görüşmesini de biliyorduk. Arada gidip-gelen mektupları da okuma şansına sahip olmuştuk. Taraflarca gerektiği kadar bilgilendiriliyorduk ayrıca! Ki, tüm bu süreçlerin kimi tutanak ve raporları da halen mevcuttur.ğ 

*5 yıl sürdü*
Tuğluk, ğBizlerin temel-esas argümanlarından biri şu: Son beş yıllık görüşmelerin tümü tartışma, birbirini tanıma, anlama, ölçme-biçme şeklinde gelişti. Bu yanlış da değil. Ancak, ne zaman ki bu süreç tamamlandı ve iş pratik adım atma, çözüm zeminini güçlendirecek düzenlemelere geçme safhasına geldi, işte kriz ve tıkanma tam da bu safhada baş gösterdi. Aşılamayınca da süreç koptu, çatışmalar başladığ ifadelerini kullandı.

*Başbakan gizliyor*
Terör örgütü PKKğnın Kandilğdeki elebaşı Murat Karayılan, MİT-PKK görüşmelerinde Başbakan Erdoğanğın bazı konuları gizlediğini söyledi. PKKğya yakın bir internet sitesine konuşan Karayılan, ğBiz bu görüşme süreciyle ilgili daha fazla bir şey anlatmayacağız. Bu görüşme sürecinin detaylarını daha fazla açıklamayacağız. Ama Türk devlet tarafının daha fazla açıklama yapması gerekirdi. Bunu yapıp yapmamaları kendilerinin sorunudur ama kaçak savaşmanın bir anlamı yoktur. Bu konuyla ilgili, PKK olarak şimdilik bu belirttiğimiz çerçeveyle sınırlı kalacağızğ dedi.

*ünce reddetti sonra kabullendi*
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, referandum öncesi kendisini PKK ile görüşüyor şeklindeki eleştirilerini yalanlamıştı. Erdoğan, seçim meydanlarında vatandaşın karşısına çıkıp terör örgütüyle görüşmediklerini söylemişti. 

*Muhalefeti suçlamıştı*
Erdoğan 22 Ağustosğta yaptığı konuşmada CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeliğye yüklenerek, ğ şu söyledikleri lafa bak. Hükümet, Kandil ile anlaşıyormuş. Edep, edep. İddia sahibi iddiasını ispatla mükelleftir. Eğer bunu ispat edemezseniz, bu şerefsizliktir, bu alçaklıktırğ şeklinde konuşmuştu. MİT-PKK görüşmelerinin ses kaydının internete düşmesinden sonra da seçim meydanlarında söylediklerini unutan Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan bu kez ğMİTğin PKK ile görüşmesinin kendi bilgileri doğrultusunda geirçekleştiğini kabul etmişti. Erdoğan Mısır gezisinde MİT-PKK görüşmeleriyle ilgili şunları söylemişti: ğ Ses kaydını kimin yaptığına dair bir bilgim var diyemem. Emre Beyği de Hakan Beyği de gönül rahatlığı içerisinde gönderdik. İncelemeleri yapması için Hakan Beyğe ğTunus ve Libya bölümlerine katılma, Ankara ğya dönğdedim. Malum çevrelerin geçmişte de Hakan Beyği hedef aldığı biliniyor. Sızma nasıl olmuş onu araştırıyoruz. Ama hatası da olsa Hakan Beyği böyle nedenlerle harcamayız. Biz kolay kolay adam yemeyiz. Bu, sızdıranların içlerindeki art niyeti ortaya koydu. Bu kimseye bir şey kazandırmaz.


26/09/2011 - 23:00:58 / *YENİüAğ*

----------

